# Blasc übersicht



## Firepuk (30. Juni 2005)

Hi all, wenn ich nach meinem Char suche, dann wird der 2 mal in der statistik aufgelistet, deshalb gehen ich auch davon aus, das meine visitenkarte nicht funtzt.

Auch wenn ich in die Gilden übersicht schaue, stehen dort 2 identische chars drin.

Habe versucht, durch das nochmals hochladen der SavedVariables.lua den fehler zu beheben, nun stehen dort schon 4 gleiche drin. also dachte ich mir, meldest du das mal, bevor ich noch mehr member bekomme.

Handelt sich hierbei um die
Gilde: Moon of Darkness
Char: Deathdreamer


Gruß Deathdreamer aka Firepuk


----------



## B3N (30. Juni 2005)

Ah wunderbar das du dich hier im Forum meldest, kannst du mir bitte deine SavedVariables schicken? Am besten gehst du so vor da ich ein benötige welche von BLASC nicht modifiziert wurde. BLASC beenden, WoW starten, einloggen, dann wieder WoW beenden. Die SavedVariables.lua findest du unter (wow/wtf/accname/).

Diese dann bitte an blasc@black-legion.info


----------



## Firepuk (30. Juni 2005)

Mail ist raus....


----------



## B3N (30. Juni 2005)

Jo kam an...bin nur auf der Arbeit, musst du dich noch ein wenig gedulden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firepuk (30. Juni 2005)

Auf ein oder 2 Tage kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an. Ist ja schon fast nen Monat. Die paar tage machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.
Lass dir zeit.

Gruß Firepuk


----------



## Firepuk (30. Juni 2005)

Und??? Liegt es an meiner Datei??


----------



## B3N (30. Juni 2005)

Hehe deine Email ist da - aber du hast vergessen die Datei anzuhöngen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte nomma schicken^^


----------



## Firepuk (2. Juli 2005)

Und??? wie weit bist du????

Habe es mittlerweile geschafft, das ich in den Stats drinn stehe, aber die visitenkarten gehen immer noch nicht, und ich stehe auch immer noch mehrmals drinn. Könnt ihr da nicht einfach welche löschen, oder alle und mache es dann nochmal????



Ich finde eure Sigs nämlich echt stark und finde es schade das ich sie nicht richig rumzeigen kann, zur werbung und so!!!!

Gruß Firepuk


----------

